# Offset mod



## show me smoke (Mar 27, 2013)

2011-10-22_17-45-46_298.jpg



__ show me smoke
__ Mar 27, 2013






Built this steer jack to help move my large 925 lb offset around.  I take this rig to contests and was a real pain to move.  Before i built this I would have to hold up and pull all the weight.  Now I just crank up the jack and use the handle to pull and steer at the same time.  It helps to have some one push, but not necessary


----------

